

Quick-UX Credibility from Likexo to Etsy - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2009/08/03/quickux-credibility-conclusion/

======
rwolf
In Firefox, I can only see the first two columns of the comparison that makes
up the bulk of this article. This article in unusable to me.

They are using the default drupal theme, which doesn't normally do this sort
of thing. My guess is they are using a WYSIWYG editor that makes some bad
choices about css.

